# Camelbak agent in purple 2 douschey??



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Agent in purple.. Think it's too douschey?.
2012 Agent


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

If you like it, use it! 

I don't personally like purple, but if I did, that pack would be totally awesome!


----------



## TJK (Sep 11, 2012)

I think it's cool. I'd rock that bright orange!


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

The orange is pretty cool and if you get lost you'll be easy to spot.


----------

